# First name puzzle



## richard56 (16 Aug 2013)

I know it would look more at home on a chainsaw forum. But I've had the saw a week and faffed about enough.
The wood is 44mm thick, next time I will use 25mm
The font has a shadow effect, looks nice on paper, but tricky for me to keep to the cut line. Sandpaper is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## ChrisR (16 Aug 2013)

Richard, there’s not a lot wrong with that, may be the keys could be cut a little deeper and wider, but if it holds together ok, then job done. 
After you have applied a finish, it will look even better.

I am a big user of lemon oil, easy to apply, looks good, plus a great smell.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## nadnerb (16 Aug 2013)

Thats nice Richard, if you can produce that after one week, imagine what you will be cutting after one year!!!!!!!!
Regards
Brendan


----------



## richard56 (16 Aug 2013)

Thank you Chris, your very kind.
I've sanded it now it does look a little better.
Rich

PS where can I get Lemon oil from please?


----------



## Woodchips2 (16 Aug 2013)

Well done for a chunky bit of wood. Next project an Ark? :lol: 

Regards Keith


----------



## richard56 (16 Aug 2013)

That wood was over the top. To be honest I should have taken a break. It was my impatience that caused the errors. Still the rest of the wood will come in for a welly boot rack  If I can find some rawlplugs big enough.

Now where do I buy Lemon oil?

Rich


----------



## richard56 (16 Aug 2013)

The Eriba Turner":26rw6mfp said:


> Well done for a chunky bit of wood. Next project an Ark? :lol:
> 
> Regards Keith


That was too subtle for me. The penny has only just dropped


----------



## ChrisR (17 Aug 2013)

richard56":244jdz49 said:


> Thank you Chris, your very kind.
> I've sanded it now it does look a little better.
> Rich
> 
> PS where can I get Lemon oil from please?



Richard.

You may be able to obtain Lemon oil from a local hardware store if you have one, but not the big DIY sheds, or from Axminster Tools, that’s were I get my supply. The brand I use is Liberon.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## boysie39 (17 Aug 2013)

Nice job there Rich , you certainly put the saw to it's limits 44 mm for your first effort . Looks great to me ,but as Chris suggests if the locking keys were a little larger
it would enhance it even more. But the project is yours and you make the choice . well done and thanks for showing .


----------



## Bryan Bennett (17 Aug 2013)

First of all, good morning to Eugene who I see is on line.Lemon oil is that similar to Danish oil ?.I use Danish oil,I am working on a very complicated music box and if the fragrance was lemon it would enhance it.Richard I am impressed with your first name puzzle well done.

Bryan


----------



## Chippygeoff (17 Aug 2013)

Nice to see Eugene on this thread. Lemon oil is in the same league as finishing oil, teal oil etc, nothing like Danish oil at all. Lemon oil will penetrate the wood and bring the grain alive. Its really nice as you can still small the lemon after several weeks. I use it quite a lot but then I wax polish over it but you can still small the lemon. A lot of punters come up to my stall and will pick something up just to small it.


----------



## richard56 (17 Aug 2013)

ChrisR":1z7qbf7g said:


> richard56":1z7qbf7g said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Chris, your very kind.
> ...



I do have a local hardware. I have been trying for several weeks to ask for something they do not stock. This just may be it.


----------



## richard56 (17 Aug 2013)

boysie39":3m8zhhi4 said:


> Nice job there Rich , you certainly put the saw to it's limits 44 mm for your first effort . Looks great to me ,but as Chris suggests if the locking keys were a little larger
> it would enhance it even more. But the project is yours and you make the choice . well done and thanks for showing .



Thank you Eugene, I hope this has put a smile on peoples faces. I have a grin like a Cheshire cat. I think this scroll saw hobby is giving me a sense of satisfaction I have never felt before.
I agree with the comments about the locking keys. When I sketched them in I knew something did not look right, but could not think what.
All the best
Rich


----------



## richard56 (17 Aug 2013)

nadnerb":1pg2qotu said:


> Thats nice Richard, if you can produce that after one week, imagine what you will be cutting after one year!!!!!!!!
> Regards
> Brendan


My apologies Brendan for not replying earlier.
I am already working on my next idea. Not that unusual but will have to be more accurately cut. From plywood too.
Rich


----------



## bassethound (17 Aug 2013)

:shock: very nice for timber that size i reckon, don't think i would try myself! 
but well done.
Regards Ted.......


----------



## richard56 (17 Aug 2013)

Bryan Bennett":1xldbtqk said:


> First of all, good morning to Eugene who I see is on line.Lemon oil is that similar to Danish oil ?.I use Danish oil,I am working on a very complicated music box and if the fragrance was lemon it would enhance it.Richard I am impressed with your first name puzzle well done.
> 
> Bryan



Thank you Bryan.
Is there a chance of seeing a few pics?


----------



## richard56 (17 Aug 2013)

Chippygeoff":nhtmxqef said:


> Nice to see Eugene on this thread. Lemon oil is in the same league as finishing oil, teal oil etc, nothing like Danish oil at all. Lemon oil will penetrate the wood and bring the grain alive. Its really nice as you can still small the lemon after several weeks. I use it quite a lot but then I wax polish over it but you can still small the lemon. A lot of punters come up to my stall and will pick something up just to small it.


Thanks chippygeoff. Some very useful information there. What is the name of the polish you use?
Rich


----------



## Bryan Bennett (17 Aug 2013)

Thank you Geoff for the information will look for some at my next visit to Axminster.Rich do you mean pics of the musical box that I am currently making?.There is a picture of one that I made earlier in the project showcase page.

Bryan


----------



## richard56 (17 Aug 2013)

Bryan Bennett":4s0r2azi said:


> Thank you Geoff for the information will look for some at my next visit to Axminster.Rich do you mean pics of the musical box that I am currently making?.There is a picture of one that I made earlier in the project showcase page.
> 
> Bryan



Your current one please Bryan. I like seeing the transformation from sawn wood to a finished object.

I like your earlier one, very nice indeed.


----------



## Samfire (17 Aug 2013)

Hi Richard, I'm also new to scroll sawing, so I can appreciate just how good your work is. Well done. By the way, I know you said the wood was 44mm thick but you didn't mention the species. I'm currently having trouble trying to get my saw through a piece of maple that is almost half the thickness.
George


----------



## Bryan Bennett (17 Aug 2013)

Sorry Rich most of the wood is 6 mm birch plywood and there is a large amount of fretwork to be done,I hope that it may be finished at the end of next week.With working looking through magnifying light all the time it strains my eyes and I have to take constant breaks.You will understand when you see the finished project.There are a couple of pieces of maple and tulip wood.

Bryan


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2013)

Richard I am curious as you were asking about a sip when you joined but the pic you put up looks like a large record saw was it the one for 150 for sale on here week or so ago ?

if so how are you finding it ? a nearly brought it but changed my mind I decided next saw is going to be hegner multicut 2s 

mark


----------



## richard56 (17 Aug 2013)

Samfire":ajztksil said:


> Hi Richard, I'm also new to scroll sawing, so I can appreciate just how good your work is. Well done. By the way, I know you said the wood was 44mm thick but you didn't mention the species. I'm currently having trouble trying to get my saw through a piece of maple that is almost half the thickness.
> George



Thank you. I'm no expert, I think it is pine, is that the usual stuff from a hardware store.
I used a no.9 Olsen blade double cut I think. One blade did the whole thing. 
Good luck with your scrolling
Rich


----------



## richard56 (17 Aug 2013)

mac1012":1ar32zlg said:


> Richard I am curious as you were asking about a sip when you joined but the pic you put up looks like a large record saw was it the one for 150 for sale on here week or so ago ?
> 
> if so how are you finding it ? a nearly brought it but changed my mind I decided next saw is going to be hegner multicut 2s
> 
> mark



You are correct.
After reading so many posts on 'Which scroll saw'. It was a difficult decission between quality and cost.
The price of the Record seemed good value compared to the SIP.
I am very pleased with it. It is my first saw so it is impossible to give a fair comparison. In my opinion it is quiet and very little vibration. It was demonstrated on a wooden floor, now it is on a concrete floor with a considerable reduction in vibration.
It is a solid build. Aluminum top arm and bed. No slop or tinny rattles. Not sure if they are correct technical terms.
Blade changing is straight forward. Wing nut top clamp and a spring clip holds the bottom clamp if that makes sense.
Cam operated tensioning.
The stand is a good working height. Which is good for me as at the moment scrolling is a whole body experience! You would need a bar stool to sit at the right height.
I certainly do not feel as though I have wasted my money which was my big fear if buying an entry level saw.
Rich


----------



## richard56 (17 Aug 2013)

Bryan Bennett":30vm8btd said:


> Sorry Rich most of the wood is 6 mm birch plywood and there is a large amount of fretwork to be done,I hope that it may be finished at the end of next week.With working looking through magnifying light all the time it strains my eyes and I have to take constant breaks.You will understand when you see the finished project.There are a couple of pieces of maple and tulip wood.
> 
> Bryan



No need to apologise.
I love plywood, look forward to seeing the the finished piece.


----------



## finneyb (28 Aug 2013)

Richard,

Nice work. I'm looking to something similar - where did you get the letter template from? 

Brian


----------



## richard56 (28 Aug 2013)

Hello finneyb,
I used 'Word Art' in Microsoft Word.
I had the page In landscape orientation.

Inserted a text box.

Click on word art. A tip here when you choose the formatting for your letter go for one without any shadow effect. Then you see your cut line clearer.

Inserted the letter in the text box.
The font is 'cooper black'.

Highlighted the letter size box and made it 300. This depends on the width of your wood. Mine was about 90mm.

By putting each letter in it's own text box you can move them to overlap one another.

Print it off.
I used spray adhesive, next time I will try clear sticky tape to fix it to the wood.

Then scroll away.

That wood is 44mm thick, never again!

Enjoy your scrolling
Rich


----------



## cowboy682 (29 Aug 2013)

nice one Rich, l have the same saw as you, great saw as you know,
Graham


----------



## richard56 (29 Aug 2013)

I think it's brilliant.
Having said that it's the only one I've ever owned. :/


----------



## cowboy682 (29 Aug 2013)

Rich
going to treat my saw this weekend going to order some F/D blades what did you think of the Olsen blade?
Graham


----------



## richard56 (29 Aug 2013)

They are the only ones I had. 
l have to be honest 1 blade cut all the job. I'm not sure if that is good or bad.
I was going very slowly, beginners nerves, I think.
Towards the end I could feel it was needing more pressure to cut.
Again inexperience kept me from changing the blade.
I did some quite tight turns without a problem.
I would buy them again, as I say I have not tried any other makes.
Rich


----------



## richard56 (18 Sep 2013)

I found this old thread for comparison.
Mind the dust.

Noah mk 2 with added dinosaur.


----------



## richard56 (18 Sep 2013)

For his cousin Freddie.


----------



## richard56 (18 Sep 2013)

The F is top heavy so I made the waste into a stand. With detachable Teddy bear.






Rich


----------



## martinka (18 Sep 2013)

Neat. The Teddy is a nice touch.


----------



## powertools (19 Sep 2013)

I like that a lot.


----------



## richard56 (19 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the kind comments.
You won't know this but that Teddy slides in and out like a G-Plan draw.
Really chuffed.
If I could only make actual drawers do that.
Rich


----------

